# Pb de synchronisation de iCal



## Tichka (12 Novembre 2013)

Depuis que je suis passé sous iTunes 11.1.3 je n'arrive plus à synchroniser mon calendrier iCal de mon iMac avec celui de mon ipod. Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer comment procéder d'autant plus que le réglage de de la synchronisation du calendrier n'apparut plus sur l'onglet résumé de la nouvelle version de iTunes. Merci pour votre aide.
Ps 
Imac Os 10.9
Ipod iOs 3.1.3


----------



## r e m y (12 Novembre 2013)

Ce n'est pas lié à iTunes mais à Mavericks (OS X 10.9)

Dans Maveriks, Apple a supprimé le composant du système qui permettait de synchroniser en local (via cable usb)

Désormais la seule synchronisation possible se fait via iCloud. Malheureusement pour toi ton iPOD sous iOS 3.1.3 n'est pas compatible iCloud.

Soit tu changes d'iPOD, soit tu reviens à une version antérieure de OS X sur le Mac (MountainLion par exemple)


----------



## Tichka (12 Novembre 2013)

Merci pur ces précisions


----------



## kaos (29 Novembre 2013)

Je remonte ce sujet car a la suite d'un vol de mon 3GS, j'en ai acheté un nouveau.

Malheureusement, la synchro avec ical pause problème.

Si j'édite un event sur mon ordi, il est bien dupliqué sur mon iphone mais pas l'inverse ?
Hors avant ça marchait super bien et je ne voit pas bien d'ou cela pourrait venir.
( tout est bien coché dans itunes pourtant )

J'ai Snow léopard et mon iphone 3GS est en 6.1.3 je crois un truc comme ça .


Merci d'avance de vos réponses, c'est tres important pour le taf


----------

